# 14mm fuel injector port plug



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

does anyone know where I can buy such a thing?
Here is a picture of one that I found on some Australian website.








ideally I would like to use the old fuel injector ports to pull a vac signal but a regular plug would suffice as well.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 14mm fuel injector port plug (chrisbmx68)*

I'll take some pics of what I did on mine tonight, but the jist of it was:
Found the corresponding straight an thread to -6AN adapter fittings, then had the outer edges where you would've used a (iirc 1") wrench to tighten them machined off, then had -6AN caps put on, so you have something to thread them into the head bosses...hard to explain, it'll make more sense with pics.
Only downside was it was initially hard ti find the right fittings, and then get them machined, and it was also a fairly expensive solution ($100).
And as it turns out, I probably won't even be using them.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah i could have some machined but i feel like someone HAS to have them made already.
I have an early jh head with the expensive @ss 034 efi aluminum bungs in it already. I would like to just leave them in and plug them with an oring thing pretty much exactly like in the pic above.

I may cut up some old injectors and see how that works out


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

If you want to use the injector ports to pull vaccum, you could possibly drill out the old injectors, and find a fitting that will thread on the injector threads where the fuel line attaches. Then pull vaccum from each...
In the end, that's a bit of a complex way of pulling vaccum.
You say you have an early JH head, right? IIRC, on the later JH heads, the transaxle drain plugs will thread right in, but that doesn't help you much...


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

Why not tap them to 3/8" NPT and thread in NPT -> barb or -06 adapters? 3/8" NPT outside diameter is .64" and 14mm is about .55". 1/4" NPT is .54" outside diameter so I think it would be a hair to bit @ 14mm for that.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

The aluminum efi injector inserts cost me 70 bucks so I would prefer not to tap them. I am going to try modding old injectors. 
This is going to to be the correct/easiest way to pull vac on my new setup. 
I will have to post pics at some point.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

dont pennys plug it up?
jb weld em then paint


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I ended up getting 1/8in npt vac barbs. Then turned them in my drill press to the OD where an injector oring fit snug. Press them in and bingo sealed vac source


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_... Then turned them in my drill press to the OD where an injector oring fit snug. 

Sweet idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

a lathe would have been nice but a metal file and the drill press was sufficient for this project


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_
You say you have an early JH head, right? IIRC, on the later JH heads, the transaxle drain plugs will thread right in, but that doesn't help you much...

This is correct. Late JH heads accept 020 trans drain plugs in the injector holes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I have the o34 efi billet injector bungs that thread in. So I am dealing with a normal bosch injector hole


----------

